# Watch Steward Original Style Strap



## Dan Pierce

Recently purchased a Watch Steward Original style strap for my latest Seiko build. I instantly fell in love with these.

-While you don't enjoy the added protection from a spring bar failure w/ the Original series, I like having no material between the watch & wrist.

-These seem to plant the watch on your wrist and even the heaviest watch stays in place, all while remaining amazingly comfortable on my 7.25" wrist.

-Once you conquer the install learning curve, which took me 3 attempts, I found this WS Original to be the easiest to place on the wrist compared to the MN straps.

-Matching colors, with or without clasp logo option, inexpensive price, made in the USA [faster shipping], and no special order required [faster shipping].

Nice to have more options to choose from.
dP


----------



## Bonzodog

I like these straps,waiting on delivery of a denim one.


----------



## kpjimmy

I have pretty much every iteration of the TWS Straps, even the "G" version. They all have their place and are decent straps for the price. 

There are existing threads out there comparing them to EO's like you. But some also mention the risk of the clasp "bouncing" out of the buckle when you hit it. I recall someone said that theirs came undone when they slept with the watch on as well. 

I had it happen once when wearing a long sleeve sweater. For for me, I think the cloth caught the sleeve at some time and became undone on mine. 

I have pretty much tried them all. Because of my 6.25 inch wrists I appreciate the custom sizes of EO. Also the learning curve is fine for me in respects to this. I know some say they are expensive and I agree, they are pricey. However, to me they are worth it for my usage. I don't dive or do any really heavy labor most times, and when I do, I normally do not wear a watch or wear a beater. 

Other mentions would be the Nick Mankey hook straps. Also I like the Delugs elastic loops with no hardware, but only come in 20mm. Then there's Luff watch straps, which are similar to TWS but are located in Singapore. 

Bottom line is what you are happy with. I personally are happy with Cheapest Nato strap offerings some of the times. Sometimes I go all out custom with a few strap makers. 

I am not saying this or any of the ones I have tried are the best, but it determines what is best for yourself. TWS straps have their space in my collection of straps, and I have A LOT lol. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

kpjimmy said:


> I have pretty much every iteration of the TWS Straps, even the "G" version. They all have their place and are decent straps for the price.
> 
> There are existing threads out there comparing them to EO's like you. But some also mention the risk of the clasp "bouncing" out of the buckle when you hit it. I recall someone said that theirs came undone when they slept with the watch on as well.
> 
> I had it happen once when wearing a long sleeve sweater. For for me, I think the cloth caught the sleeve at some time and became undone on mine.
> 
> I have pretty much tried them all. Because of my 6.25 inch wrists I appreciate the custom sizes of EO. Also the learning curve is fine for me in respects to this. I know some say they are expensive and I agree, they are pricey. However, to me they are worth it for my usage. I don't dive or do any really heavy labor most times, and when I do, I normally do not wear a watch or wear a beater.
> 
> Other mentions would be the Nick Mankey hook straps. Also I like the Delugs elastic loops with no hardware, but only come in 20mm. Then there's Luff watch straps, which are similar to TWS but are located in Singapore.
> 
> Bottom line is what you are happy with. I personally are happy with Cheapest Nato strap offerings some of the times. Sometimes I go all out custom with a few strap makers.
> 
> I am not saying this or any of the ones I have tried are the best, but it determines what is best for yourself. TWS straps have their space in my collection of straps, and I have A LOT lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I own a couple MN straps and like those as well, depends on the watch. Never tried the Nick Mankey straps [yet]. 

I've not had any experience w/ the clasp coming undone, not even a hint. It appears to be as reliable as the MN in that regard. Might be due to clasp position [centered under my wrist] and also how tight it's worn. Mine is snug but certainly not a stranglehold. 

Anyhoo, nice to have options and appreciate your feedback.
dP


----------



## Inkahalo

I have 3 of my watches on TWS Straps, original series, and wear them in a daily basis (Bought the straps at the end of August), no problems with the clasp coming undone even when running, biking or swimming ...


----------



## Dan Pierce

A few more combos.
dP


----------



## K55n5

I hike and swim in mine all the time. It's been stable and secure for me. And very comfy.


----------



## Inkahalo




----------



## that guy

Does these dry quickly when they get wet? I hate a soggy strap!


----------



## Inkahalo

that guy said:


> Does these dry quickly when they get wet? I hate a soggy strap!


Yes, they do dry fairly quick ...


----------



## Bonzodog

Finally got round to fitting this today,Im pleased to say it holds the watch more firmly than the single pass.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Received a few more from Watch Steward. This time a TDM Navy w/ the G Series.

Can't say enough about these straps and Kevin provides great customer service.
dP


----------



## It's Hedley

I just received my first Watch Steward strap and I am very impressed. I have a 21mm lug width on my PO GMT and purchased the 22mm strap (minimalist series). I will be buying additional WS straps for this and my other watches. Thanks to the OP for bringing these to my attention.


----------



## Dan Pierce

It's Hedley said:


> I just received my first Watch Steward strap and I am very impressed. I have a 21mm lug width on my PO GMT and purchased the 22mm strap (minimalist series). I will be buying additional WS straps for this and my other watches. Thanks to the OP for bringing these to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 16304449


Great looking combo! 
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rmurphy

Great looking watches and straps Dan. I always enjoy your photos of your watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

rmurphy said:


> Great looking watches and straps Dan. I always enjoy your photos of your watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my friend! Much appreciated.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SMP300M

Hi, I'm interested in buying an elastic type strap. Being doing research for several days. I read and watched videos on The Watch Steward, Nick Mankey Hook Strap, and Erika's Original.

I think I prefer The Watch Steward Original design. I don't want a layer under the watch. And operation seems to be simpliest.

As for material, I'm debating between nylon or TDM. There are no YouTube videos on material comparison. Website said nylon has least stretch and most structure (stiffness); best for water. TDM is in between. Poly has most stretch and least structure.

I do see that TDM got some nicer colors. With stripes and bond versions. Like the OP's strap is blue with red center stripe. Nylon only comes in solid colors.

I assume more stretch is more comfortable. But then watch can potentially flop around. Does anyone have experience with Steward's nylon and TDM? Or Steward vs Nick Mankey? How does the stretch effect the wear?


----------



## Tairese7

SMP300M said:


> Hi, I'm interested in buying an elastic type strap. Being doing research for several days. I read and watched videos on The Watch Steward, Nick Mankey Hoot Strap, and Erika's Original.
> 
> I think I prefer The Watch Steward Original design. I don't want a layer under the watch. And operation seems to be simpliest.
> 
> As for material, I'm debating between nylon or TDM. There are no YouTube videos on material comparison. Website said nylon has least stretch and most structure (stiffness); best for water. TDM is in between. Poly has most stretch and least structure.
> 
> I do see that TDM got some nicer colors. With stripes and bond versions. Like the OP's strap is blue with red center stripe. Nylon only comes in solid colors.
> 
> I assume more stretch is more comfortable. But then watch can potentially flop around. Does anyone have experience with Steward's nylon and TDM? Or Steward vs Nick Mankey? How does the stretch effect the wear?


Yeah, I’ve tried all of the above. To me, it comes down to what kind of watch case you have. The heavier the case, the stiffer the strap I preferred. Like with a diver, I preferred a nylon, but with a run-of-the-mill Quartz, the NM strap was most comfortable.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Tairese7 said:


> Yeah, I’ve tried all of the above. To me, it comes down to what kind of watch case you have. The heavier the case, the stiffer the strap I preferred. Like with a diver, I preferred a nylon, but with a run-of-the-mill Quartz, the NM strap was most comfortable.


I would agree with above for the most part. But I have worn heavy watches on TDM straps without issue as well. The TDM material is more refined w/ more stretch than the nylon. Both have their place and they are cheap enough to enjoy both.
dP


----------



## Paul in SC

Thanks to reviews like this one, I ordered one today for my Damasko. Pics soon after arrival.


----------



## It's Hedley

I wear my Omega Planet Ocean GMT, which is a big watch, on the TDM and I love it. It has just enough stretch that it fits beautifully on the wrist without the added bulk of the strap under the watch case. Highly recommend for any watch really. I have plenty of nylon Nato's, so that would be redundant and I would not want a strap with more stretch than the TDM.


----------



## SMP300M

I plan to wear the strap with Omega Seamaster Professional 300M 2224.50 "Peter Black" (41mm diameter) and Seiko Land Tortoise (42mm diameter). Both watches are 73 gram in weight, for watch head only without bracelet or strap. These are very similar to OP's Tudor Black Bay GMT. 

Looks like TDM would be ok.


----------



## Dan Pierce

SMP300M said:


> I plan to wear the strap with Omega Seamaster Professional 300M 2224.50 "Peter Black" (41mm diameter) and Seiko Land Tortoise (42mm diameter). Both watches are 73 gram in weight, for watch head only without bracelet or strap. These are very similar to OP's Tudor Black Bay GMT.
> 
> Looks like TDM would be ok.


That should work fine. 
dP


----------



## hm1time

Thanks for the details on The different straps, I’ve been eyeing something different from the normal Nato-style straps and you’ve given some really good info!



kpjimmy said:


> I have pretty much every iteration of the TWS Straps, even the "G" version. They all have their place and are decent straps for the price.
> 
> There are existing threads out there comparing them to EO's like you. But some also mention the risk of the clasp "bouncing" out of the buckle when you hit it. I recall someone said that theirs came undone when they slept with the watch on as well.
> 
> I had it happen once when wearing a long sleeve sweater. For for me, I think the cloth caught the sleeve at some time and became undone on mine.
> 
> I have pretty much tried them all. Because of my 6.25 inch wrists I appreciate the custom sizes of EO. Also the learning curve is fine for me in respects to this. I know some say they are expensive and I agree, they are pricey. However, to me they are worth it for my usage. I don't dive or do any really heavy labor most times, and when I do, I normally do not wear a watch or wear a beater.
> 
> Other mentions would be the Nick Mankey hook straps. Also I like the Delugs elastic loops with no hardware, but only come in 20mm. Then there's Luff watch straps, which are similar to TWS but are located in Singapore.
> 
> Bottom line is what you are happy with. I personally are happy with Cheapest Nato strap offerings some of the times. Sometimes I go all out custom with a few strap makers.
> 
> I am not saying this or any of the ones I have tried are the best, but it determines what is best for yourself. TWS straps have their space in my collection of straps, and I have A LOT lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Another great combo from Watch Steward, TDM Original Series.
dP


----------



## wwarren

I have one for my Lunar Pilot - a big watch, and it has been a dream. Fits comfortably, no slippage and no accidental unhooking.


----------



## Bob1035

I really like TWS stuff, especially the G series, which seems more secure than their little clip setup.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Bob1035 said:


> I really like TWS stuff, especially the G series, which seems more secure than their little clip setup.


I have the Original & G Series, both wear equally secure to me. But nice to have choices in hardware design.
dP


----------

